# 420 ACTING SLUGGISH



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

I have an 07' 420 that was sunk about a year ago. did all i could without going in the motor and the bike still ran great, untill recently. it was sputtering a bit, so i changed the plug. no more sputter, just acting sluggish when you first get on it. im thinking injector may be cloged, or bad gas im not sure. :thinking: any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

could also be fuel pumped partially clogged with whatever you sunk it in.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

check fuel filter also.................


----------



## smoke rancher (Dec 5, 2009)

dump some sea foam in the gas tank that clean injectors and other small common things it wrks on my sports bike when i get bad gas ill dump a can in the gas and clears up jus those common prob


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

mine does this occasionally when the temp gets close to putting the idiot light on if i dont notice the radiator is clogged....ussually youll notice the fan running all the time...


----------

